
New York Post Hits iPad Users with Paywall - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/new_york_post_hits_ipad_users_with_paywall/
======
wccrawford
That's pretty inconvenient for any non-regulars. If someone sends them a link
to read, they have to then fire up a special app and search for the article
manually.

I doubt I'd ever bother. I'd just write back to the person who sent it and
tell them I was blocked from reading it.

I really don't think this will do what they want.

Regulars, of course, would have already read the article. (If not, they
experience they same pain.)

